# T1 children in honeymoon: is beta cell regeneration a consideration?



## Shoshana (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi all. I am a mum of a 7 year old T1 girl diagnosed in December, so still new to this and am really grateful for the wealth of experience and support shown by members on this site. I have learned a lot by reading your posts.  While I am very grateful for the support of the NHS - my daughter is well cared for and we have been well educated by the NHS in her diabetes management - we are being encouraged to accept her sudden diabetes (fine one week, in ketoacidosis the following week..) without questioning why this has happened and what we might do, in addition to giving insulin, to help her. 

I've been reading about beta cell regeneration and the research being undertaken to retain residual insulin making capacity in T1 adults. Has anyone in the medical profession (as opposed to people working within natural medicine)  tried to apply this thinking to children? My daughter is clearly in honeymoon (she was diagnosed when in ketoacidosis and started on 25 units of insulin per day but this soon decreased to (and remains) 10 units per day including basal). If it is the case that she has some remaining beta cell insulin production then surely I should be acting now to seek to boost / retain this, alongside giving insulin? Our consultant doesn't consider this with us, taking a rather matter of fact approach ie she has T1, needs insulin, needs less now but this will increase eventually.  

However , I've read that there is better glucose control in the honeymoon period and I would like to act now if it is possible to maximise / extend this period. I am definitely one for evidence based medicine and am sceptical of the claims made by proponents of natural medicine.  If there really is no way of extending the honeymoon period then I would rather know now so that I can avoid endless trawling through research studies which are beginning to wear me out! If there are parents out there who have looked into this I would love to hear from you, even if simply to tell me to get a life and stop looking for something which does not exist! 

Thank you.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi Shoshana

Unfortunately I don't think there is anything that can be done at the moment, that's why you haven't been offered it.  All the research you have been reading about is just that - research - that means it's not fully proven or tested yet and is unlikely to be offered to children until it is.  If it does work it might be too late for our children, all we can do is hope that sometime during their lifetimes a cure will be found.  I doubt it will be imminent though, they've been saying a cure will be found within 10 years since at least the 1960s


----------



## Shoshana (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks Sally.  I suppose I just need to feel that I've done my best for her and I imagine that reading the research is something all us parents of T1s do. Disappointing and frustrating not to be able to do more!


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 7, 2016)

I am sure you are doing all you can for her! There is indeed some interesting research going on which might possibly develop into something useful that we can all use, but I think it's a long way off.  In the meantime all you can do is carry on what you are doing!


----------

